# Sending 1 byte packets



## jsimpson (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi all, i am having trouble sending 1 byte packets.

I did do some TCP optimizations on the socket:

```
if (setsockopt(socket,SOL_SOCKET,SO_SNDLOWAT,&flag,sizeof(int)) == -1)
   {
		perror("setsockopt SO_SNDLOWAT");
    } 	
    
    if (setsockopt(socket, IPPROTO_TCP, TCP_NODELAY, (char *) &flag, sizeof(int)) == -1)
    {
    	perror("setsockopt TCP_NODELAY");
    }
```

It seems the minimum data i can send and get instantly transmitted is 3 bytes.


Does anyone have advice to get the 1 byte packets across?


Regards,
Johan


----------

